# HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR FRIDAY MOLLYW



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

To the gorgeous and very wonderful Molly!! Have a fab birthday on Friday - you are a fantastic FF & we all love you!

Many mwahs from Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]Happy Birthday   [/fly]

to a very special person

Lots of Love Molly 
Looby & Katie xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

​
*Have a great day Molly*​


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Molly!*

Have a fab day - spoilt rotten I hope!!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hope you have a fantastic Birthday Molly!


         

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MOLLY*   

*have a fab day!!*

*loadsa big MWAHS*
kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

[glow=red,2,300][fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET MOLLY. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY LOVELY[/fly]
         

SHAZIA XXXX


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

To the most gorgeous FF buddy on her birthday 
Wishing you a year of wonderful things  

                   

H
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Molly

Have a lovely day.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly
Wishing a very special lady a very special birthday
           
Hope you a lovely day & a year that sees all of your dreams come true.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

happy Birthday Molly hope you have a wonderful day and are spoilt rotten lots of love caroline xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hope you have a smashing day Molly

lots of love
Murtle
xxx*​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

[fly]  Happy Birthday to a very special Lady!!!!![/fly]

 Have a lovely day Molly... you deserve it !!!
       

Lots and lots of Love

S xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Molly

Hope you have a very happy birthday

         

Lots of love

Katherine and Richard


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ah bless you all....you're SO LOVELY!!! Thanks so much for the wonderful messages, you have brought a tear to my eye! 
                                  
Having a great day so far. We are back staying with my sis and the kids were up early excited to give me my cards & presents. Especially as Oscar had chosen a rude one with big bare bottoms on it that he thought was a scream! Been spoiled rotten by DP so far & going out for a meal later.  

Love you all,
Molly
xxxx


----------

